# My Russian Watches



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

sorry about the picture got the old handshake prob,left to right slava?,sekonda18th birthday watch iam now 47,poljot auto,poljot day and night,on top vostok diver.

bowie


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

A nice varied selection bowie. I think I'm going to have to get one of those Kometas  .


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool! Especially the Sekonda and Poljot auto


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Very classy collection.Wear them well


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

wow a sekonda 3017 based chrono owner since new ... do you still have the original box etc.?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> wow a sekonda 3017 based chrono owner since new ... do you still have the original box etc.?


dont have box or payper's thrown them away,as you do they were in russian silly me.also it had a stainless steel strap when new, thrown that out as well.

bowie


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

The Poljot & the Seeonda are great









Well done mate


----------

